# Networking Card Freezing/Locking Up [Stop Working]



## MaxDev (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello,

There is a strange issue happening 'only' with FreeBSD 8.3-pX.

In another server *I*'ve noticed that /var/log/messages is flooded with:


```
Dec 16 17:31:21 sveu03 login: ROOT LOGIN (root) ON ttyv0
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to UP
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to UP
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to UP
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to UP
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to UP
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to UP
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to UP
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to UP
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to UP
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to UP
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to UP
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to UP
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to UP
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to UP
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to DOWN
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to UP
Dec 16 17:31:53 sveu03 kernel: ix0: link state changed to DOWN
```
Many entries like this, and then only if we issue a *service netif restart* the network cards start to work again.

Did anybody else notice anything similar?


----------

